# Haunted House Herf Pics



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So we went to the Haunted House, just me and the wife and one other couple. Cost $25 each to get in, this is a new one this year right by the house. It was huge and I was looking forward to laughing my a$$ off as Tiffany screamed her head off. Well they had some great scenes, so of the best I have ever seen, but it was to bright and you could pretty much see everybody hiding. Needless to say I didn't do much laughing and we will not go back to that one next year.

After that we meet some others at Alamo Draft House which is a movie theater, but they have a full dinner menu and sell all kinds of micro brewery draft beer and wine. They also have a nice big sitting area outside, it was a prefect night. I figured what a perfect night to smoke me a Tat Black, so got me a bottle of wine and went at it. Think I ended up smoking 5 cigars, drank the bottle of wine and then a PUNK beer. Funny thing was by the end of the night most of the crew that works there was hanging out with us outside, including one of the managers, who I always take a cigar to. Oh and Daniel even showed up LOL

Wine and Tat Black









Me and the wife Tiffany









Sam (Cypress) and Martha









Daniel (Stogie) 









The Dogfish PUNK









The crew that worked there LOL


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time. Nice pics!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

It was fun. We had a blast.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Man it looks like you guys have a lot of fun. i really wished that i lived closer!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Man it looks like you guys have a lot of fun. i really wished that i lived closer!


+1.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

You have way too much fun Frank! Great pics.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the hat man!
Like i always tell ya keep rockin the hats man!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Love the hat man!
> Like i always tell ya keep rockin the hats man!


Thats the new Nub Lid


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like a fun time. Is there an Alamo Draft House in Katy now? I was born and raised in Sugar Land, but I haven't lived there in 5 years or so now. My mom lives in Richmond/Katy area, so I might have to check it out when I go home to visit.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah its on Mason Rd and couple lights from I-10 freeway. It has been there a few years now.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah its on Mason Rd and couple lights from I-10 freeway. It has been there a few years now.


Cool, I'll have to check it out. The only one I knew of in the area was at HWY6 and Westheimer, but like I said, I haven't lived there in 5 years. Went to one in Austin and they didn't allow smoking inside.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh there is no smoking inside  but they have a nice area outside and they serve you out there.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Had a great time! It was nice to spend the next day with you guys shooting some video of Frank and Sam doing a review. Video coming soon here on Puff.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like alot of fun there


----------



## dawglair (Oct 26, 2009)

looks like fun


----------

